# Premium Hawaiian and exotic wood skateboards



## kickwave (Mar 24, 2012)

Daniel Young, born and raised on the island of Oahu, is the son of renown furniture makers Robb and Tish Young. Learning and refining the fine art of woodworking from the age of 5, Daniel has always sought for excellence in his craft.

Daniel needs your help to make his dream a reality! Supporters can receive a koa iPhone veneer, a koa moleskine journal, or even your own handcrafted longboard, for contributing to his Kickstarter campaign!

If you can't pledge, you can still help spread the word by re-posting or liking the Kickstarter page, Mahalo!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1422087390/daniel-young-skateboards-hawaii


----------

